

Redis Servers with Node - arschles
https://github.com/arschles/redbrick
Hey HN, I created a Node.js framework that helps you build servers that adhere to the redis protocol. Tell me what you think!
======
evangineer
The Redbrick framework lets you build Redis protocol compatible servers in
node.js. This is actually more flexible than Nedis even though Redbrick has a
lot less functionality as a working Redis clone.

The developer has some interesting ideas on things this could be used to
build.

